# anyone wanna eat dinner at my table .



## skunk (Oct 13, 2006)

i figure i enough for all of us to smoke a fatty.


----------



## skunk (Oct 13, 2006)

sorry i still cant find my dig camera had to take with crappy webcam. anyways im serving fries rabbit when were done smoking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2006)

Ohhhh, can I come?


----------



## skunk (Oct 13, 2006)

sure just bring the beer.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2006)

You got it!!


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 14, 2006)

Groovy I'll be there, might be a lil late tho as I'm livin in Ireland!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow nice harvest man. Yeah, I'll come up for dinner.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 14, 2006)

On my way!


----------



## skunk (Oct 14, 2006)

its all ww so bring your friends too, and all the snacks for munchie time.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. I'm going to need a bib!


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey man. Answer the door, will ya. It's cold out here.

-


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry guys got em all jared up now . maybe for thankgiving dinner, then well have a feist,


----------

